
Instant SSL Demo - anu_gupta
http://www.instantssldemo.io/
======
jjay
Today is the day when Certificate authorities can no longer take your time and
money for something that can be easily automated.

[http://www.instantssldemo.io/](http://www.instantssldemo.io/) is live demo of
letsencrypt.org technology.

------
tshtf
Not even served over SSL....

~~~
zakjan
Currently there is an invalid certificate from happy hacker fake CA. It is the
testing Let's Encrypt CA.

~~~
zakjan
And now finally there is a trusted cert.

